# Seagate vs Toshiba vs WD Blue



## Thriliya (May 30, 2019)

Hello there!

Need some help from you! I'm going to build a low specs pc. Which hdd brand will be better for 1tb? Please leave your Brand Bias and specify your reason.


*# Seagate BarraCuda 1TB
# Toshiba 1TB Desktop HDD
# WD Blue 1TB Internal HDD*


Thanks for your valuable time and information ☺


----------



## 27MaD (May 30, 2019)

I think WD is the most reliable,


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 30, 2019)

Models matter.
In general they are about the same.
But some models are better.
I would think the Barracuda would be a lil faster or equal to the Seagate but the WD blue will probably last a month longer.

Honestly without specific models that's the best advice I can give.


----------



## dirtyferret (May 30, 2019)

_So it all becomes somewhat confusing and complicated once you really begin to sort through all the information with the intention of figuring out which drive manufacturer and model is going to be the best and most reliable for you. Luckily, unless you’re actually in the business of data storage, these tiny percentage differences won’t make that big of a difference for you _









						Which Hard Drive Brand Is the Most Reliable?
					

In this article, we will compare different brands, such as Seagate Western Digital Toshiba. You will see a case study analysis




					platinumdatarecovery.com
				




Personally I've never had an issue with WD blue or Green.  I've had seagate and toshiba drives go bad but that was after years of use.


----------



## micropage7 (May 30, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> _So it all becomes somewhat confusing and complicated once you really begin to sort through all the information with the intention of figuring out which drive manufacturer and model is going to be the best and most reliable for you. Luckily, unless you’re actually in the business of data storage, these tiny percentage differences won’t make that big of a difference for you _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wd blue for me unreliable, for desktop i prefer seagate for laptop all of them good enough


----------



## EarthDog (May 30, 2019)

Here is 6 of 1, and half dozen of the other...

Failure rates are so low that it really doesn't matter much, honestly.


----------



## Thriliya (May 30, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Models matter.
> In general they are about the same.
> But some models are better.
> I would think the Barracuda would be a lil faster or equal to the Seagate but the WD blue will probably last a month longer.
> ...


Okay, models below...

Seagate - (ST1000DM010)
Western Digital - (WD10EZEX)
Toshiba - (DT01ACA100)

Hope it helps you to understand.!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 30, 2019)

I'd never, ever, buy a WD10EZEX.  I've had more of those fail than anything else.  Other than that, either would be fine.


----------



## ASOT (May 30, 2019)

I like more Seagate especially Barracuda one's because better performance then WD Blue,and looks smaller.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 30, 2019)

I've had a 1TB Seagate Barracuda since August of 2017, and it's still going strong . All of my other drives are Seagates.
Their drives seem to perform better in sequential reads and writes compared to most WD drives I've tested (my first test of the 1TB when I got it was 215MB/s read and 184MB/s write). Even their 5400 RPM drives do really well (My 4TB drive got 180MB/s read and 165 MB/s write).

I have next to no experience with Toshiba, and the only new WD drive I've used is an 8TB WD Red equivalent, which performs very well in sequential performance (200MB/s both ways).


----------



## Static~Charge (May 30, 2019)

As long as we're throwing in our 2¢ worth: at my office, I've had 1TB, 7200 RPM Seagate drives dropping like flies (to the tune of almost 30 drives). Right now, I wouldn't have a Seagate hard drive if you paid me to take it.... The WD Blue 1TB, 7200 RPM drives have been holding up much better. I don't have any Toshiba 3.5" drives, so no opinion on them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2019)

A data centre maintenance guy i know said WD are the most reliable for them, specially blues, but if you can afford them Blacks are the bees for spinners.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 30, 2019)

I'd go with the Seagate...more cache than the Toshiba and I decided the Seagate with a coin toss over the WD.


----------



## bonehead123 (May 30, 2019)

I currently have 4x WD Blacks, and have had several of their other models over the years with great reliability.

I am currently using the 2 oldest ones, which I bought way back when they originally came out, as a scratch & storage array, neveranottaproblemo

The 3rd one, about 1.5 yrs old, is in my son's gaming rig as a game storage drive, also neveranottaproblemo 

I will be adding the 4th one that I recently got into a storage array for him.


----------



## Mac2580 (Jun 3, 2019)

Ive always had good luck with Seagates, my 1TB lasted 8 years and 19000 hours. It was a DM003 not DM010 though. Dont buy that particular WD, I have a 2TB WD Blue as well, its slow and is showing caution on CrystalDiskinfo after only 2500 Hours. I only recently purchased my first Toshiba HDD, no opinions yet.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 3, 2019)

Doesn't matter, did you know that generally larger hard drives are more reliable? Get a 2 Tb
There were some issues with the WD10EZEX. This was back before 2011 and the Thailand floods. The newer the drive manufacture date the more reliable but they all are so close


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 3, 2019)

As as said above models matter. 

Reliability ratings based upon actual consumer data were available, tho not of late.  The last two 6 month reporting periods available had a combined average failure rate as follows:

HGST 0,975 %
Seagate 0,825 %
Toshiba 0.930 %
Western 1,15 %
Larger hard drives are in fact less reliable ... with reliability peaking at 2 TB, those over 1.5%

No 2 TB HD model had a failure rate greater than 2 %

1,73% WD Purple Videosurveillance 2 To
1,58% WD Blue 2 To
3 TB :

_5,08% WD Black 3 To_
_4,70% Toshiba DT01ACA300 3 To_
2,09% WD Red 3 To
_1,65% Seagate Surveillance HDD Series 3 To_
4 TB :

2,95% WD Red 4 To
2,81% Seagate IronWolf 4 To
2,49% WD Purple Videosurveillance 4 To
1,70% Seagate NAS HDD 4 To
_1,63% WD Gold 4 To_
_1,61% WD Red Pro 4 To_
_1,55% Seagate Constellation ES 4 To_
Beware of backblaze data.  Backblaze is an extreme low budget server provider who installed consumer model HDs ina  server environment by holding them in place literally with rubberbands.  Such usage is directly in conflict with manufacturer's written installation instructions where the very features of a comcumer drive are responsible for pre-mature failure.  Consumer drives have a feature called head parking, during which when not in use, the arm / head is parked in a position such that it can not physically damage the platter(s).  So when a colleague bumps your desk or the dog sleeping under your desk at home jumps iup when hearing a noise, the chance of danmage is minimized.   

Server drives normall installed in data centers with 18" thick concrete floors and rigidly mounted server racks don't experience this type of damage ...  backblaze with drives mounted in cases on table does.  Additional, server usage means heavy I/O ... something not experienced in consumer of workplace desktops.  Desktop drives might be rated for 250,000 - 500,000 parking cycles... thats way  more than enough for desktop usage   In a server heavy I/O environment, you can exhaust that in 3 - 6 months.   In other words, that's like giving your toddler's "sippy-cup" with a crystal champagne glass  ... you are deliberately exposing it to an environment it wasn't designed for.  How do design a desktop drive that does well in backblaze usage ... eliminate safety features such as head parking

As for performance, we have not bought a HD in over 8 years... since then, we have installed dozens of SSHDs.   And with a mechanical drive, I can't recommend anything less than a 5 year warranty.

Seagate BarraCuda 7200.12 1TB - Very Good performance, 1 year warranty $48
Toshiba 1TB Desktop HDD - Good performance, 2 year warranty $50
WD Blue 1TB Internal HDD - less than average performance, 2 year warranty $46

As was stated above, 2 TB remains the sweet spot for reliability tho large drives are doing better of late.   I would suggest a  2 TB SSHD for better reliability or a HD with a 5 year warranty:

WD BlackSeries  - Reliability @ 0.45% failure rate, 5 year warranty ($110 for 2 TB / $75 fr 1 TB)
Seagate SSHD - Reliability @ 0.44% failure rate, 5 year warranty 1,54 times faster than WD Black ... 2.5 times faster than WD Blue per THG Hard Drive Charts in Gaming ($99 for 2 TB / $73 for 1 TB)


----------



## Vario (Jun 3, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd never, ever, buy a WD10EZEX.  I've had more of those fail than anything else.  Other than that, either would be fine.


I got a few and they have been solid for the past 6 years.


----------



## Gon (Oct 11, 2020)

Better go for the seagate. Ive been using this for personal use and i can say its better than all other brands in terms of quality.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 11, 2020)

WD Blue. Make sure you get the version with 256mb cache


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

Have a 1TB Blue for downloads/storage for  couple years at least. Unfortunately either my RAID drivers or a BIOS update I’ve lost access to any SMART data...


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 11, 2020)

I will give my vote to * WD Blue*.
I do trust the long recorder history of this series (Troubles Free), my own 160GB this runs rock solid at my laptop for years.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 12, 2020)

This thread was necro'd. If you look, it ceased action over a year ago. I'm driving a digital stake through its heart drive. Rest in partitions.


----------

